# HELP! [Worldmark/RCI to DVC]



## PinkTink63 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am sooo confused!  The more I read the more confused I get!  Can someone please guide me?  I'm not sure where to even post!

I am currently a DVC owner which seems pretty uncomplicated as far as rules go!  I am thinking of buying another TS on the secondary market that has less maintenance fees.  I would like to still be able to trade into DVC but I live in Oregon.

I was thinking possibly WM, RCI?  We love Disney and Hawaii and hope to be able to travel other places in time.  Everything seems so confusing because points are definitely not equal!  Also, when buying secondary market, do they keep the same benefits?

For instance...what will 7,000 WM points get me?  What will 60k RCI points get me?  What is Global Exchange Vacation Club and how does that work?
Can anyone tell me the other fees that come along with some of these companies besides MF's?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2013)

By WM, do you mean Worldmark?


----------



## PinkTink63 (Apr 28, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> By WM, do you mean Worldmark?



Yes.  Sorry, that is what I meant.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2013)

7,000 points doesn't get much vacation in WorldMark.  Did you buy from the developer?  

If you bought resale, you need to add more points via resale.  Also, a resale buy doesn't give you an RCI account.  You need to pay for an RCI account separately.  7,000 points may get something last-minute.  

I am new to WorldMark myself.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome, PT63,

We own both WM (13 years) and DVC (9 years).  

If used _inside_ the Worldmark system, 7000 WM credits is roughly equivalent to a booking a studio unit for a full week in high season at the earlier resorts, if studio units are offered.  (Not all WM properties offer studio units; not all WM properties use parallel point charts for given unit sizes/seasons.)  You'll find point charts for each WM Property --> HERE.

While WM trades very nicely through both RCI and II, 7000 WM credits is a strange number for trading.  _Directly_, 7kWM will exchange into mid/low season studio units.  It takes 8kWM to request a trade into DVC studio unit if requested more than 45-days from travel.  However -- please know there are lots of tricks used for trading that expand the possibilities of my previous choice in words, "Directly."  Any WM account can get great trades using additional WM credits via banking, borrowing, transferring, etc.  

Fees beyond MF:
*Housekeeping:* Every WM stay/exchange is charged housekeeping.  A WM account with 7000 Annual Credits receives one free housekeeping token each year.  If you book more stays than you have Housekeeping Tokens, you will be charged a housekeeping fee upfront when booking the reservation.    Fee schedule --> HERE.
*TOT:* Some WM locations charge a Transient Occupancy Tax as set by the state/county.  If a resort charges TOT, it will be noted on the Points Charts, linked above.  (This is similar to DVC's Aulani.)
*Exchange membership:* If you choose to use an exchange company (RCI/II/other), you'll do this directly and pay membership fees as set by the exchange company.
*Exchange fees:*  If you book an exchange via RCI/II/other, you'll pay the exchange fee as set by the exchange company.

*Resale Restrictions:*  Yes, resale WM accounts do have restrictions.  In general, expect to be able to use the resale WM Credits for Worldmark Resorts shown in blue dots on the Resort Gallery (linked above for point charts) but not the other networks.  Resale points will also work for RCI/II/Other exchanges.

Any one of these points could be expanded upon greatly ... I hope these brief responses are helpful to you.

EDITED TO ADD:  One of the great things about WM is access to 'rental' inventory w/in the WM system via Bonus Time, MondayMadness, Inventory Specials and similar programs.  These tools would allow you, even with a resale account, to book WM stays using cash rates that are fairly close to MF rates.  These tools greatly expand our use of the WM system as we never seem to own sufficient credits for our taste!


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 29, 2013)

If your looking at trading with RCI/II, I would look at 10,000 Credits since that is the credit value for their 2 Bedroom Exchange, (Studio 8K, 1 Bedroom 8K, 3 Bedroom 12K)

10,000 Will get you a two Bedroom at all but the last 10 or so resorts, the mismanagement company has made those all red and 30 % more in credit requirements than the legacy resorts.

You can borrow from next years allocation so a 10,000 point account can book up to 20,0000 in credit reservations

Additionally like DVC Credits, WM Credits can be rented from owner to owner generally 10,000 1 X credits can be rented from an owner at around $700 or less, Once in every Five (or four) years they can be rented from Wyndham at $800 and $1,500 (RED SEASON USAGE) the remaining years.

Since you already have access to DVC You might consider II as your trading company 


As to the properties unavailable with resale

Wyndham separated Worldmark South Pacific so if one buys resale they do not have access to the Worldmark properties in Australia and New Zealand through the Worldmark mini system. You could still exchange into them as if they were a different brand

Additionally Wyndham allocates 1-4 units at "Affiliated" resorts that Only A+ (Developer Purchasers) can book. They open up at a 10 Month Window (all other Worldmark resorts are bookable a 13 months for 7 days and now 9 months (used to be 90 days)for <7 Days). Most Wyndham and Worldmark owners will post that the "Affiliate" resorts were a joke as to availability and were included to put a dot on the marketing maps where there were significant holes.

[A recent court settlement caused 400+ Underutilized WM units to be transferred to Club Wyndham Access, that inventory is meaningful and has been met with enthusiasm from the Wyndham Vacation Ownership crowd.]

As to travel share, a Worldmark developer program requiring developer purchase, there is no economic justification to pay 5-6 times the resale price for a developer program, with higher annual fees and mandatory RCI membership imbedded in your maintenance fees


----------



## brigechols (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a 7000 WM account and primarily use it for exchanges < 60 days from check-in with II or < 45 days from check-in with RCI. Other times, I use it EOY so that I have 14,000 credits to use for  a reservation. When I wish to use WM every year, I rent credits. In the past, I rented additional credits to (1) exchange into a 2 BR at DVC Wilderness Lodge; (2) reserve a week in a 2 BR at Worldmark Anaheim; (3) reserve a week in a 3 BR at Worldmark New Braunfels; (4) reserve a pre-cruise stay in a 2 BR at Worldmark Camlin; and (5) exchange into a 1 BR at the Hilton Grand Waikikian.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 29, 2013)

IMHO it's simpler to have the credits on your account (with the additional borrowing you get if they are in your annual contract) than renting them if you need them now to take advantage of availability which is very liquid.


Many people are scared poopless of a person to person internet transaction with a stranger to rent points from another owner

I bought 6, then 9 with the intent of splitting 5 off to get to 10, (3's and 4's are next to impossible to transact, they can only exist as part of a split/combine transaction) I ended up keeping the whole 15


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you use WM as a supplement and trader, buying a minimal and optimal size of account is an ideal option, 7K or 10K. Then rent one-time use points whenever you exhausted (automatically) available to borrow credits. The credit rental market is very liquid, and transaction is easy and painless.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the great information!  

I am definitely considering WM partly for access to DVC and also the places that are available where I live.  I also will not be buying direct!

With DVC, I can bank and borrow for free, is this also the way it works for WM?

I'm still a little unclear on renting extra credits...Can this only be done once every so many years?

How much does it cost to join RCI/II?  Can you only join one and is it a yearly fee that you keep having to pay even if you don't use it?  Or can you pay, for example, RCI one year and then the next II?

Can you get Marriott Vacation Club Ko Olina with II?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 29, 2013)

*RCI / II Membership*
II membership is often offered to WM owners as "2 for 1" (2 years membership for $89).  RCI Weeks Enrollment is $89 each year or somewhat less if purchased in multi-year bundles ($349 for 5 years).  Note that WM Resale accounts are not invited to join RCI Points.

To me, it makes little sense to alternate between RCI and II each year as your membership must be active both at the time you _make_ an exchange request and when you _travel_ on that request.  You might as well pick either or both for the long haul.  (I have both.)

*Banking / Borrowing with WM*
Yes, both are free of charge.  Better than DVC, WM handles both banking and borrowing transactions as seamless, automatic and painless.

*Renting Credits*
Currently, you may transfer credits from other owners as often as you wish.  There are specific limits to how often you use "FAX" credits, rented directly from Worldmark, for Red Season reservations.  There are also limits to the number of Monday Madness, Inventory Specials and Bonus Time reservations you may have.  Some of these limits are "at any given time" others are "quarterly," etc.

*Marriott Ko Olina*
Yes, the Marriott Ko Olina trades through II.


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lets think outside of box of bank-borrow. WM credit has two year life span and this could be further expanded 13-month by booking (change is permissble) into reservation. Borrow available to use credit is automatic and all credits are shuffled FIFO based on exp. date. Thete are no fees for booking, cancelling , or adding guest, with very liberal guideline for usage and cancellation. 

Transfer(rent, aka credit assignment) one-time use credit is free and unlimited between ownersin and out, except  a fee for exceeding limit, which you unlikely ever reach.

WM is a no brainer based on your location , for $2,500 you can get a small account is resale and def get bang if the buck through bonus time, credit stsy and exchange.  

Some expert in WM exchange may answer the second  part of your question. 

you may do further research of WM at wmowners.com


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 29, 2013)

Go to www.wmowners.com for the best advise on using WM.  Check the vacation exchange threads as well as the credits for rent threads to see what is possible.  There are lots of WM owners there who also own Disney and can help with those questions as well.  

Sue


----------



## PinkTink63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! Thanks again! Everyone has been very helpful!

I am so glad I posted the questions!  I'm learning so much!  I have mostly been a lurker on TUG for the last several years!  I really have been leaning toward WM but had some unanswered questions.


----------



## sparty (Apr 30, 2013)

PinkTink63 said:


> Wow! Thanks again! Everyone has been very helpful!
> 
> I am so glad I posted the questions!  I'm learning so much!  I have mostly been a lurker on TUG for the last several years!  I really have been leaning toward WM but had some unanswered questions.



Hello from Lake O... Being in Portland it is nice to have easy access to Seaside, Newport, Seattle, etc WM resorts.

One thing to note is there are a lot of others in the NW who also like easy access to the Oregon/West Coast resorts.  Last second reservations are rather difficult but if you look out 3+ mos in advance there is lots of availability.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Apr 30, 2013)

sparty said:


> Hello from Lake O... Being in Portland it is nice to have easy access to Seaside, Newport, Seattle, etc WM resorts.
> 
> One thing to note is there are a lot of others in the NW who also like easy access to the Oregon/West Coast resorts.  Last second reservations are rather difficult but if you look out 3+ mos in advance there is lots of availability.



Well, hello neighbor!  I am almost embarrassed to admit this...but we never go to the Oregon Coast!  We pretty much go to the Florida Coast every year, CA or Hawaii!  Isn't that crazy!?  I was thinking if I bought WM, we might go to our own coast a little more!:rofl:  

Thanks for the tip!  My brother just bought a beautiful vacation house on the Nehalem River but that is so way out of my league!:rofl: I will just have to settle for my TS and enjoy the times we get invited to his house!:rofl:


----------



## LLW (May 1, 2013)

PinkTink63 said:


> Well, hello neighbor!  I am almost embarrassed to admit this...but we never go to the Oregon Coast!  We pretty much go to the Florida Coast every year, CA or Hawaii!  Isn't that crazy!?  I was thinking if I bought WM, we might go to our own coast a little more!:rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the tip!  My brother just bought a beautiful vacation house on the Nehalem River *but that is so way out of my league!:rofl: I will just have to settle for my TS and enjoy the times we get invited to his house!:rofl*:



Hey! Our WM coastal properties are also very nice and nothing to have to settle for either.  See these:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/se/
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/d1/

and much more on the WM Resort Gallery pages!

Welcome to WM!


----------



## Rent_Share (May 1, 2013)

PinkTink63 said:


> I'm still a little unclear on renting extra credits...Can this only be done once every so many years?


 
OWNER TO OWNER RENTALS

From another owner you can rent as many credits as you want, price is subject to negotiation, openly posted on WMowners.com absolutely prohibited from public discussion on the Official Owners forum associated with the web site.

Assume someone has 7,000 credits, they can transfer in 14,000 in from one ore multiple owners, Once they reach 14,000 additional credits transferred in Wyndham charges a $ 35.00 transfer fee for each additional transfer, that fee would be the same if it was 100 additional credits or 100,000. The management company decided to add the charge about a year ago.

You need a housekeeping token for every stay, you get one with every 10,000 annual points in your account. (If you bought enough credits for a one week stay and stayed a full week you would not need additional housekeeping credits) They used to trade on the open market owner to owner at a discount at what the management fee charges for the service. (Maintenance Fees are capped at 5 % maximum increase year to year, there is and has been no adherence to that limitation in the increase in costs of Housekeeping Token Charges) Wyndham made a change that a housekeeping token could not be transferred without the transfer of at least 5,000 One time use points. Basically forces the owner with credit left over who wants to use them for a short stay to have to pay Wyndham's housekeeping fees

RENTALS FROM WYNDHAM

One year out of four or five (I have never done it because the rate is still significantly higher than owner to owner rentals), You can rent point you need at 8 cents for a red season reservation, the remaining years the rate is 15 cents (Red Season)


Wyndham eliminated the owner to owner rentals on the Wyndham vacation Ownership, the renters adjusted and started renting reservations instead of points (I prefer to have the points and the reservation to be in my account.

As I recall there is a limitation of what proportion of rented points (from corporate) can be in a Wyndham Vacation Ownership reservation, A Worldmark reservation can be 100 % corporate rented (not the most cost effective for the member)


----------



## sue1947 (May 1, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> OWNER TO OWNER RENTALS
> 
> From another owner you can rent as many credits as you want, price is subject to negotiation, openly posted on WMowners.com absolutely prohibited from public discussion on the Official Owners forum associated with the web site.
> 
> Assume someone has 7,000 credits, *they can transfer in *14,000 in from one ore multiple owners, Once they reach 14,000 additional credits transferred in Wyndham charges a $ 35.00 transfer fee for each additional transfer, that fee would be the same if it was 100 additional credits or 100,000. The management company decided to add the charge about a year ago.



Correction to the above; the limitation is on transferring credits OUT of your account rather than in.   So small account owners can rent as many in as needed without limit.  Example:   That 7000 account owner can transfer in (rent from others) 20000 credits without incurring the additional $35 fee.  However, they can only rent out to others a maximum of 14000 before the fee kicks in.   In addition, it is per year.  

sue


----------



## cotraveller (May 1, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Many people are scared poopless of a person to person internet transaction with a stranger to rent points from another owner



There are several dealer/brokers who offer one time use WorldMark credits (credit rentals) which is a way to avoid those scary unknown person to person transactions.  Their prices tend to be a little higher than dealing with an individual but they take the worry out of the transaction.

Despite the disdain of some here for the Official WorldMark Vacation Forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, you will find a steady supply of individuals offering credit rentals there.  I've rented a lot of credits through that venue over the years.  You need to be registered on the forum as a WorldMark owner in order to view the Credit Rentals section.  The moderators verify your owner status before you are granted access.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 1, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> Despite the disdain of some here for the Official WorldMark Vacation Forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, you will find a steady supply of individuals offering credit rentals there. I've rented a lot of credits through that venue over the years. You need to be registered on the forum as a WorldMark owner in order to view the Credit Rentals section. The moderators verify your owner status before you are granted access.


 

The market price for owner to owner one time use credits is around 6 cents.

With Wyndham suppressing any open discussion of price you have to filter through offers to sell based on what the sales scum said 15 - 30 cents / credit and offers to purchase for 3 to 4 cents from mega renters who either turn them into prime reservations or flip the credits on other venues


----------



## cotraveller (May 1, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The market price for owner to owner one time use credits is around 6 cents.
> 
> With Wyndham suppressing any open discussion of price you have to filter through offers to sell based on what the sales scum said 15 - 30 cents / credit and offers to purchase for 3 to 4 cents from mega renters who either turn them into prime reservations or flip the credits on other venues



True, 6 cents per credit is around average and has been creeping upward.  The dealers/brokers ask 6.5 to 7.5, and may include an HK token.  The prices I have found on the http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php WorldMark forum for renting credits into my account have ranged from 5 to 7 cents, with the lower prices for soon to expire credits.

I haven't rented out any credits from my account so I haven't had any 3 or 4 cent offers.  If they are offering to rent from you for 3 to 4 cents or to you for 15 to 30 cents they must really like you!


----------



## Rent_Share (May 1, 2013)

Golden Rule


----------



## PinkTink63 (May 1, 2013)

LLW said:


> Hey! Our WM coastal properties are also very nice and nothing to have to settle for either.  See these:
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/se/
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/d1/
> 
> ...



I noticed those on the WM site!  That is one of the reasons I was leaning toward WM.  I haven't bought yet but I think that is the route I am going to go!  I'm hoping I will be able to do this in the near future!


----------



## PinkTink63 (May 2, 2013)

I do have another question!  I noticed some resales and they each have different resorts shown.  I am wondering, like with my DVC, do points have a home resort?


----------



## benyu2010 (May 2, 2013)

PinkTink63 said:


> I do have another question!  I noticed some resales and they each have different resorts shown.  I am wondering, like with my DVC, do points have a home resort?



WM is pure point sysytem of a single trust. It's eBay's policy that listings needs a home resort...so, a nice one was randomly selected by reseller...


----------



## lawduck (May 2, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Golden Rule



He who has the gold, rules?


----------



## PinkTink63 (May 2, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> WM is pure point sysytem of a single trust. It's eBay's policy that listings needs a home resort...so, a nice one was randomly selected by reseller...



Thanks!  I thought that might be the case!


----------



## PinkTink63 (May 2, 2013)

lawduck said:


> He who has the gold, rules?



You sound like my big brother!:hysterical:


----------

